# Extending router bit shaft?



## Mike1961 (Feb 19, 2014)

This question is open to all who can help me out. I have a Wolfcraft table and a Bosch 1617 EVS router. ( The plate is about 3/4" thickness) When I install a bit it doesn't extend above the table far enough. I was told that I could put a 1/2" dowel and a 1/2" rubber grommet to raise the bit up, still leaving 3/4" of the shaft for the collet to grab. 

Does anyone have experience with this situation?


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Get a Musclechuch to replace the original chuck, will give you about a extra 1/2" and is so much easier to change bits. I love the one I put on my Bosch 1617


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You should use the full length of the collet. This protects the collet from possible damage and gives you all the gripping power the collet is capable of. A 3/4" plate is thicker than need be. 3/8" in the right material is enough.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Mike
Follow bob's advice or get a bit extension ( always unsafe to start trying to shorting the amount of shaft inserted into the router collet ) first you will think 3/4 inches enough and then you'll think 1/2" ok just this once.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike1961 said:


> This question is open to all who can help me out. I have a Wolfcraft table and a Bosch 1617 EVS router. ( The plate is about 3/4" thickness) When I install a bit it doesn't extend above the table far enough. I was told that I could put a 1/2" dowel and a 1/2" rubber grommet to raise the bit up, still leaving 3/4" of the shaft for the collet to grab.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this situation?


I believe I'd pass on that method... a bit risky and I don't like risks..

look into going this way... (there are other manufactures)

Spare parts and accessories-796 - Router chuck extensions with collet-CMT tools

or the muscle chuck...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You can see how far the 1617 can reach with a Musclechuck in this photo. The Grizzly mounting plate is 3/8" thick.


----------



## Mike1961 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for the good advice. I think I'm going to pick up this extension. Router Technologies EX 2080 Xtreme Xtension Professional Router Bit/Collet Extension. 
I will let you know what I think of this product after I give it a whirl. Thanks again, Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Mike, just so you know before you use the Xtreme Xtension it will leave marks on your bit shanks as shown in the photo. The Musclechuck will not do this and gives you 4 times the holding power of the factory collet and nut.

Just so we are on the same page you did remove the sub base plate before installing your router? I think it might be better to consider flipping your top upside down and using a template rout the top down to 3/8" thickness where the router attaches.

Another thing you should know is that Musclechuck is working on a design for an extended version of its chucks that will provide about 2-5/8" additional depth of cut.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Mike that looks like the one that uses a grub screw to hold the bit in. Even without looking at the bit that seems like a bad idea. There's no way that can work as well as something that grips the entire shank.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Charles, the Xtreme Xtension is a patent infringement of the Eliminator which John DeRosa invented. John sold the rights to another company and then invented the Musclechuck. There is no question that the Musclechuck is a big step up in performance and quality.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Mike said:


> Mike, just so you know before you use the Xtreme Xtension it will leave marks on your bit shanks as shown in the photo.......


I don't get any marks at all from the Xtreme Xtension.

Are there two versions of the Xtreme Xtension? I've got this one and love it. Makes changing the bit so easy and I can use it in any 1/2" router.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Angie, same/same. You are properly adjusting your extension; not many people do.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Ah ok Mike, I thought I might have had a different version where that particular problem had been solved


----------



## Blackronin (Mar 24, 2014)

Mike1961 said:


> This question is open to all who can help me out. I have a Wolfcraft table and a Bosch 1617 EVS router. ( The plate is about 3/4" thickness) When I install a bit it doesn't extend above the table far enough. I was told that I could put a 1/2" dowel and a 1/2" rubber grommet to raise the bit up, still leaving 3/4" of the shaft for the collet to grab.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this situation?


Mike,
Just found this post & have similar problems with my DeWalt DW625 mounted in a Kreg table.....looking forward to your ultimate solution!
Fred


----------



## Mike1961 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Infinity extension now too long?*



Mike said:


> Mike, just so you know before you use the Xtreme Xtension it will leave marks on your bit shanks as shown in the photo. The Musclechuck will not do this and gives you 4 times the holding power of the factory collet and nut.
> 
> Just so we are on the same page you did remove the sub base plate before installing your router? I think it might be better to consider flipping your top upside down and using a template rout the top down to 3/8" thickness where the router attaches.
> 
> Another thing you should know is that Musclechuck is working on a design for an extended version of its chucks that will provide about 2-5/8" additional depth of cut.


I have another issue,, now I feel like a true rookie. I bought the infinity 1/2" extension collet, just installed it and now I don't have enough depth with my Bosch 1617 EVS. Now it sits too high I cannot adjust it with the fine adjustment knob. Now I need a spacer? Just want to get it right. Thanks for your time and advice.


----------

